# District 13 Ultimatum



## cultlabs (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks to SFC users who helped out with advice on where to post Press Releases.

In cinemas 2nd October 2009

District 13 Ultimatum is a brilliant slice of action cinema that edges towards Sci Fi, unlike it's gangster themed prequel, with a near future setting and nods to Post-Apocalyptic fare like Escape from New York. Bottom line, this is Sci Fi friendly, thanks to it's near future setting, with a few influences, rather than Sci Fi but fans of the less cerebral end of fantastic cinema will find a lot to love.

Press Release:

With the phenomenal success of the critically acclaimed high-octane action thriller "District 13" writer-producer Luc Besson (the Transporter trilogy; the Taxi trilogy) not only unleashed the extreme sport of Parkour or Freerunning from its underground roots by introducing it to a wider international audience, he also introduced to the screen a pair of brand new action heroes in the film's stars, Cyril Raffaelli (Live Free Or Die Hard) and David Belle (Babylon A.D.). Now, Besson, Raffaelli and Belle return to the incendiary environment of the near-future Paris suburbs in the action-thriller DISTRICT 13: ULTIMATUM, the hugely anticipated sequel to one of the most spectacular action movies of recent years.

It's 2013, three years after the events of the first movie, and it appears that despite government promises nothing has changed in District 13, the racially charged ghetto notorious for its gangs, drug dealers and killers. A consortium of corrupt cops and government officials is conspiring to cause civil unrest within D13 with a view to finding an excuse to raze the area and cash in on its redevelopment. When a local kid accidentally uncovers the plot, the district's resident idealist Leito (Belle) and elite law-enforcer Damien Tomaso (Raffaelli) are reunited in a bid to bring peace to the troubled neighbourhood and to expose the conspiracy before a proposed air-strike can destroy the area Leito calls home.

Besson and director Patrick Alessandrin (Mean Spirit; August 15th) deliver another intoxicating cocktail of jaw-dropping martial arts, breathtaking Freerunning and explosive action in a movie that incredibly manages to outdo its thrilling predecessor on every level.

DISTRICT 13: ULTIMATUM (cert. tbc) is released by Momentum Pictures and will open at selected UK cinemas on 2nd October 2009.

Available to buy on DVD and Blu-ray, courtesy of Momentum Pictures, from 26th October 2009.

Special features include: 'Making of' documentary, Production Diary and Deleted scenes.


----------



## cultlabs (Oct 25, 2009)

D13U is out now in the UK on Blu-Ray and DVD.

There's a double pack available for those who need to catch up with the whole saga.

From a Sci-Fi point of view. The second one has more tech and some clear parallels with the cheap post-apocalyptic dystopia movies that filled the video store shelves in the early 80s. But it's an action movie rather than a fantasy flick but for me, there was more than a hint of Escape From New York about the whole affair. No bad thing...

The first one is more slanted towards Parkour or Freerunning. For those unfamiliar, is the art of turning the urban environment into a physical playground. These skills make for spectacular stunt action and who doesn't enjoy watching people leap from tall buildings?


----------

